# Velvet off first week of archery deer season



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

It has been such a strange year.. I thought I had the deer patterning down, Had pictures of the deer coming in to my stand just days before the season started. Then the deer disappeared.. at the end of week one, the bucks that I had been watching went down to mid mountain, and had rubbed their velvet off. now labor day weekend, and the every buck has velvet off.. it is so bizarre.. I have never seen velvet off so early..
has anyone had the same experience this year?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Still seeing bucks with velvet as of friday. They will shed this week though. Usually always polished by first week of september. So not doing anything weird in my areas


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It is starting to come off. Here is a buck that showed up one day and rubbed off the next day.

[attachment=1:wwgih1ns]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346682273.999844.jpg[/attachment:wwgih1ns]

[attachment=0:wwgih1ns]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1346682344.454970.jpg[/attachment:wwgih1ns]


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

all the deer ive seen were completely rubbed off on 8/26. they also all have their winter coat. none with red hair at all.... its a wierd year for sure!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Saw a group of three nice bucks last night, all of them still in velvet. That was up around 10000 feet so the dry summer probably didnt affect them as much as the bucks lower down.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw 5 bucks yesterday up high and only one of them was rubbed off completely. I'm kinda partial to velvet, so I was happy to see most of the bucks still sporting it


----------



## hoytbowhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

nice trail cam pics ....


----------

